# Protective Clothing on the Cheap



## Thinkinaboutit (Jan 6, 2006)

Hey all,

I'm new to the forum and new to beekeeping. Haven't taken the plunge yet but I'm learning. Surfing the web for approximate costs for needed items is making me very interested in saving money! Boy, this is an expensive endeavor. (I guess many homesteading endeavors are at the start-up.) Anyway, I was looking at the overalls they sell at different bee sites. Are they the same as plain, old painters' overalls? Are they thicker or something? 'Cause if they're the same, I'd just as soon find me a pair of the painters' overalls used on eBay and save $40.

Are there any other ways to save money on start-up costs?


www.WhatIsTheTrueGospel.com


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Back when I first started I was told to wear white, Loose fitting coveralls. The reason I was told was the loose fit provided a little more measure againest stings, White because bees I was told tend to not be alarmed at that color. I bought the Trivec {s/p} painters coveralls at Home Depot for some thing like $5.00.










Since I do not need to worry about AHB bees today I dress much different.
Of course Jeans and the leg closures {just added after a bee went up under the pant leg during a removal.}, long sleeved light colored dress shirt I bought at a Good Will store {no need for a new one}, Sleeve guards and a pair of kid skin gloves { i hate proplis on my hands.} other than the helmit and veil thats about it.

Taken during a recent garage honey bee removal job.









 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Normally I have the shirt tucked in :grump: but with the reaching and stuff while removing bees it keepes coming out. the veil string keeps any that do go under in the fat belly region. To me the sting is just part of the job, an instant hurt for a little bit and by night fall the sting area forgotten.

 Al


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

normally, i say ok to the light protection....but one year i had a few hives that were just plain MEAN. i don't know it it was old queens the weather conditions (it was hot and i was plenty sweaty) or what. they were stinging me through the cow hide bee gloves.. 

for a beginner, i would say go for good protection up front, then adjust toward comfort and ease as one gains experience with the hives. seems like the painter coveralls mentioned over work cloths would work fine....lets face it, the bee suits ARE kinda pricy.


----------



## Thinkinaboutit (Jan 6, 2006)

Great info! Thanks so much for sharing your knowledge! Looks like we'll be getting plain old coveralls, velcro, leather gloves, hat and veil. I've been thinking my 13yo will be the main beekeeper but Rose's experience got me to thinking that my younger ones may be even more interested than my 13yo! Thanks for the encouragement.


www.WhatIsTheTrueGospel.com


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I have painters pants from Goodwill, but I also have a jacket that the veil zips right on to. If you are female, a tie down veil may not stay as securely as it would on someone with a flatter front, and you can end up with bees inside. (Yes this happened to me) The zip on veil makes me feel much more secure. You can use regular dishwashing gloves in place of the leather ones. They are not entirely sting proof, but if I get stung its usually because I was clumsy and smooshed a bee. I smoosh less bees with thinner, more flexible gloves.


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

If you are old, fat, and ugly, you can do it this way. It scares the bees so bad they won't come to you. :shrug:


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

ok, here's my thoughts on kids and bee suits...get the very best protection you can afford/make for them. once stung,,,they will likely never be interested in bee keeping again... if they have a few chances to explore the wonder of bees in a safe secure beesuit, they will be more prepaired to weather the occasional sting. but first hive, first sting.... i think it would be hard to get them back.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Iddee said:


> If you are old, fat, and ugly, you can do it this way. It scares the bees so bad they won't come to you. :shrug:


You don't look old.


----------



## patarini (Nov 19, 2004)

at 6'10 350 i look at that picture and shudder!!! You all really think they aint about to sting ya to pieces?? I love honey but aint sure of the bees yet!!!


----------

